# couple of bonus birds



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

Trophys in my book. I was able to cross the snow goose off my bucket list while hunting the refuge yesterday, and it was even a double. Those little Ross geese aren't much bigger than a drake mallard. The mallard was shot a couple of weeks ago and was banded in 2012 in Peace River, Alberta.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the snow geese they are not big at all. congrats on the banded mallard as well.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome! the mallard I shot a few years ago was banded in the same place!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

We saw a few snows fly through Public on saturday. Nice shooting! Nice to see some bonus birds instead of the same ole stuff all the time.


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've been pretty lucky over the years and this is my 7th banded duck. 4 mallards, 2 from Montana, 1 Colorado, and now one from Alberta, 1 pintail from saskatchuan, 1 gadwall from Oregon, and 1 wigeon from California. 2010 was the last time I harvested a duck sporting bling. Plus I've been in on hunts where 6 other banded ducks have been taken. None have been banded in Utah, unlike all the banded geese I've seen.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Still have yet to shoot snow goose. Have been with people that have shot them but I have never. I did have a chance last year but for some reason had a brain fart and watched the flock of about 20 fly about 30 yards above me. My friend and I look at each other and he said why didn't we shoot? I said I don't know. Had a stupid moment.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice birds! Congrats!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Bottomwatcher said:


> I was able to cross the snow goose off my bucket list while hunting the refuge yesterday, and it was even a double.


Congratulations on collecting a pair of Ross's (_Chen rossii_). But you can't really cross 'Snow Geese' off your list. There are actually three species of white geese (Genus: Chen) and you now have 1 down and 2 to go. The other two are the snow goose (_Chen caerulescens_)and the emperor goose (_Chen canagica_). But look at the bright side; you're still in the hunt to complete the white goose slam. And let's not forget the breakouts in each species like the greater and lesser snows or the blue phase of snows and Ross's (oh yes there are - very rare). Now get out there and hunt 'em up. -()/-


----------

